# DVD/CD R/W Drive Making a Weird Noise When Attempting to Play DVDs



## renesmerelda (Jan 21, 2010)

I am having a problem with my HP Pavillion dv6338. It has a light scribe Slimtype DVD A DS8AZH ATA. I can play 1 commercial DVD that I know of, and the rest of them don't work. The drive makes a sound as if it is starting and then stopping abruptly, resulting in a sort of beeping screech. I was able to read a data cd and i was even able to write data to a cd, but no dvds work. I have updated drivers, uninstalled and reinstalled the drive. I even downloaded decoders and nothing is working. The same dvds that aren't playing in the laptop play on my desktop that's running Windows XP, so it isn't the dvds. I have also tried cleaning the lens in the drive and that didn't help. HELP! I'm so frustrated!:upset:


----------



## Mojo323 (Dec 29, 2009)

sounds more like a hardware problem, and that it is searching for data but not finding it, I get a similar thing on my car stereo when I put in a cdr it doesn't like. First thing to do is clean the lens on in the drive, you can get lens cleaners (they look like cds with little brushes on them), try that, if not successful, you may have to get a new dvd drive, they are fairly easy to remove.


----------



## renesmerelda (Jan 21, 2010)

I just used one of those just now, and so far I am getting the same thing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try running this http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


----------

